# Multiflora repotting 2011



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Just repotted a bunch of multifloras today and was pleased to see very healthy roots going on my stoneis and lowiis. Stoneis and philippinense hybrids in particular love the media I am using. 

One of my largest stonei:






Roots of plant above:









Three more stonei:





Close up of root system:





Transdoll (liemianum x roth) seemed to have good roots, although not many (this plant was covered in scales! I spent a good amount of time removing them. Rothschildianum also had similar problems):





Sanderianum - very good grower, but surprisingly few good roots. And I found a slug in the pot!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Jolly Holiday (liemianum x philippinense):













The media:





I find the roots adhered strongly to charcoal and broken crocks (unglazed clay pot shards), but not to limestone. Possibly the limestone pebbles I use are too smooth for the roots to get a firm grasp onto them.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2011)

OK. When you're done come over here for a little work too. Bring some broken crocks too! oke:


----------



## keithrs (Dec 8, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> I find the roots adhered strongly to charcoal and broken crocks (unglazed clay pot shards), but not to limestone. Possibly the limestone pebbles I use are too smooth for the roots to get a firm grasp onto them.



very good looking plants.... 

I think it may be that those pieces held more moisture than the stone.


----------



## Marc (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice plants and roots you have grown there. Btw there is a snail to be seen in your last post.


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2011)

nice looking stoneis...all around some very well-grown plants!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 8, 2011)

Marc said:


> Very nice plants and roots you have grown there. Btw there is a snail to be seen in your last post.



LOL... Dame you have a good eye!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy plants, with hairy roots, I suppose?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2011)

Great looking roots esp. for the stones!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Dec 8, 2011)

The plants are looking well. I'm surprised you would need to replace that media. It is pretty coarse and looks like it would hardly ever break down.

David


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2011)

He was bored!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2011)

When the roots start crawling out of the pot, it's time to repot...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 8, 2011)

I like roots!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks all. 



emydura said:


> The plants are looking well. I'm surprised you would need to replace that media. It is pretty coarse and looks like it would hardly ever break down.
> 
> David



No, I don't replace the media, David. I take it out to check the roots and wash away accumulated fertiliser (animal manure and osmocote), which often turns into a yucky mess at the bottom then re-use the media. 



> He was bored!





Thanks Marc. The snail has been properly taken care of.. :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2011)

Cool root developement. Li, do you have them standing in pots? Or u water daily? (I am asking as this potting mix must be drying very very quickly...) TYIA


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanasis, they are watered daily except for when it rains heavily..


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 9, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Just repotted a bunch of multifloras today and was pleased to see very healthy roots going on my stoneis and lowiis. Stoneis and philippinense hybrids in particular love the media I am using.



Woo-hoo! great root-growth and nice healthy plants. I'm going to repot my plants just as soon as I can into this stony mix. The Brachies I have which are in it look just super so far.


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks great Paphioboy.

What is the nature of your water (excepting the rain water)?


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 9, 2011)

Great roots! Very healthy looking.


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> When the roots start crawling out of the pot, it's time to repot...



That's why I went to baskets for my multis. Don't have to repot until the basket breaks, and then just stick the whole mess into a bigger basket!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Rick said:


> That's why I went to baskets for my multis. Don't have to repot until the basket breaks, and then just stick the whole mess into a bigger basket!



I can't use baskets here. The wood will be covered with wood-rotting fungi in no time..


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2011)

they do make plastic 'mesh' pots which would act like baskets and dont 'rot'.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 10, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> they do make plastic 'mesh' pots which would act like baskets and dont 'rot'.



I've used plastic crates made for CDs for many of my plants. They come in a variety of colours and I find them perfect for vandas. You may still find them at Staples stores and the likes, at least in Canada.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 10, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> they do make plastic 'mesh' pots which would act like baskets and dont 'rot'.



I am aware of that. Here used mostly for cattleyas and vandas. Paphs under my conditions wouldn't like being in these flimsy baskets, I think, as the roots systems are too large to fit in and humidity in my place can get very low during the hot months of February-May.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 13, 2011)

Very healthy stoneis. [email protected]!


----------

